# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: De veelzijdige geneeskracht van kaneel

## FRANCOIS580

Vele kruiden en specerijen kennen we vooral uit de keuken om allerlei gerechten op smaak te brengen. Maar wist je dat de meerderheid van deze pittige smaakmakers daarnaast ook een veelzijdige geneeskracht hebben? Eén van deze kruiden met een positieve invloed op onze gezondheid is ongetwijfeld kaneel. Vooral de laatste jaren is er heel wat wetenschappelijk onderzoek gedaan naar de gezondheidsvoordelen van kaneel, en dat zijn er wat! Maar wat is nu precies kaneel en welke aandoeningen kunnen we ermee voorkomen of de symptomen ervan ten minste verzachten?

Om kennis te maken met de gezondheidsvoordelen van kaneel moeten we uiteraard weten wat kaneel nu precies wel is. Kaneel is een specerij dat gewonnen wordt uit uit de binnen bast van de scheuten van de kaneelboom. Er bestaan meerdere soorten kaneel, maar de meest bekenden zijn zeker cassia kaneel of kassie en Ceylon kaneel. Cassia is zoeter en branderiger van zijn Ceylon broertje en wordt bij ons het meest gebruikt. Kaneel is verkrijgbaar in kaneelstokjes en in kaneel poeder. Kaneelstokjes geven pas hun smaak aan gerechten als ze samen met het gerecht gekookt of gestoofd worden. Kaneelpoeder wordt zowel in warme als in koude dranken en gerechten gebruikt en zorgt onmiddellijk voor het gewenste aroma.

• *Tip van de diëtiste:* kaneel barst van het mineraal mangaan en calcium. Calcium zorgt voor sterke botten en helpt bij de bestrijding van osteoporose. Er zitten geen vitaminen in kaneel, maar dat wordt goed gemaakt door de antibacteriële eigenschappen van dit tropisch kruid.

*Zoet en rijk karakter*
Kaneel wordt in onze keuken erg populair, en wordt veel gebruikt in gerechten uit de Arabische en Indiase keuken. Kaneel geeft zowel aan gerechten als dranken een warm, zoet en rijk karakter. Wij gebruiken kaneel vooral in zoete gerechten zoals appelmoes, stoofpeertjes, appeltaart en speculaas. In de Arabische en Indiase keuken wordt kaneel veel gebruikt in pittige gerechten zoals allerlei stoofpotjes en in curries.

*Geneeskrachtig*
Kaneel is niet alleen een dankbare specerij in de keuken. Ook bij ons begint de wetenschap de geneeskracht van kaneel meer en meer te (h)erkennen. Oudere volkeren deden al veel vroeger. Zo gebruikte men in het oude Egypte kaneel in allerlei parfums en bij het de van mummificeren van hun overledenen.

Kaneel staat ook centraal in de Indiase geneeskunde en dan vooral bij allerlei aandoeningen van het spijsverteringsstelsel. In de klassieke Chinese geneeskunde gebruikte men de twijgen en de bast van kaneel voor de verwarming van de ledematen en de romp. Volgens deze Chinese geneeskunde is kaneel doeltreffend bij problemen met de ademhaling en voor het verbeteren van je bloedsomloop.

Deze specerij zorgt voor meer weerstand en is dan ook doeltreffend: bij verkoudheden, vermoeidheid en koorts.
Kaneel houdt je.../...

Lees verder...

----------

